# simple haunt = great video



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree great video  it's amazing how something so simple can freak everyone out x


----------



## christinejoel (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL! they are one heck of ignominious goons...loved it !!!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

the little kid in the lion costume looks like he dove out of the garage at 2:22 lol


----------

